# Best keyboard /launcher?



## exzacklyright (Oct 3, 2011)

Do launchers for tablets even exist ?

Is thumb keyboard really the best tablet keyboard?

Mandated from Stannis Baratheon


----------



## tox (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm running Nova Launcher on mine and stock keyboard.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

exzacklyright said:


> Do launchers for tablets even exist ?
> 
> Is thumb keyboard really the best tablet keyboard?
> 
> Mandated from Stannis Baratheon


Heck yeah they do. You can install 3rd party launchers just as you do on your phone.

And asking if TK is the best KB is like asking what the best car is. Everyone's different









But yes I think TK is a really good tablet KB.


----------



## Briankbl (Jun 24, 2012)

A.I.type and Swiftkey both have excellent tablet keyboards.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running XenonHD v4.0!


----------



## exzacklyright (Oct 3, 2011)

I tried apex and it went hay wire so i wasn't sure

Mandated from Stannis Baratheon


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm running Nova and SwiftKey (phone version)

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Nova and thumb keyboard.

I can't wait for chamelion launcher if that's how you spell it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Nexus Project (Jan 1, 2012)

Thumb keyboard/Nova Handz down


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Stock launcher and Swiftkey or stock JB keyboard.


----------



## Don Serrot (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm still 100% stock, works perfect for me!


----------



## FranzVz (Jul 19, 2011)

Stock launcher and Swype here.

But yea, launchers are launchers. Doesn't matter if it's a phone or tablet, for 4.0+ they all work nice and smooth now.

It all depends on the DPI, it tells the launcher how to behave.


----------



## exzacklyright (Oct 3, 2011)

So I put on Apex launcher because it has more free customization than nova. Any idea why I can't use the space above and below the plus signs which are where I can put my apps?


----------



## Rogan (Jul 9, 2011)

I remember that same exact thing happening on my Kindle. Could never figure it out.


----------



## exzacklyright (Oct 3, 2011)

Rogan said:


> I remember that same exact thing happening on my Kindle. Could never figure it out.


Looks like it's just an apex issue. They haven't updated it for JB yet.


----------



## MikereDD (Jun 6, 2011)

I like nova mostly. Have been using Holocaust Launcher which is pretty nice.
I like the swype up/down actions for the dock icons.
I do miss the toggle dock option nova offers. 
I like 9x6 and would usually have dock/statusbar toggled with overlay so the Widgets can be used at bottom.
Isn't there an option for gaps x/y with apex? Like with nova.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MikereDD (Jun 6, 2011)

I'll be damned. Apex pretty much has what i was liking about both nova and holo all rolled into one.
Just might switch

As for keyboards im hooked on thumbkeyboard on all my devices
Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

exzacklyright said:


> So I put on Apex launcher because it has more free customization than nova. Any idea why I can't use the space above and below the plus signs which are where I can put my apps?


you need to change your vertical margin size to use that space.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

MikereDD said:


> I like nova mostly. Have been using Holocaust Launcher


sounds like a pretty final solution


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm waiting on chameleon to be released for pre-orders. http://chameleon.teknision.com/






His choice of music for the videos made it easy for me to give him my $10.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

true story - I've been working with my 4 year old son to get him to learn Q-Tip's verse in that song. my goal is, we perform it at hip hop karaoke by the time he's 6.


----------



## muffnman (Oct 9, 2011)

The only thing I can't stand in swiftkey is the bypass of basic speech-to-text dictation. May stick with stock keyboard just for that.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I use the stock keyboard and Nova!


----------



## exzacklyright (Oct 3, 2011)

number5toad said:


> you need to change your vertical margin size to use that space.


Where?

Mandated from Stannis Baratheon


----------



## 4DFL4 (Jun 10, 2011)

SwiftKey and Apex here.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

exzacklyright said:


> Where?
> 
> Mandated from Stannis Baratheon


Apex settings --> Homescreen settings --> vertical margin


----------



## seriouslyjeff (Jan 4, 2012)

Is anyone else having trouble with apex not rotating into landscape mode?

And I'm using SwiftKey tablet for my keyboard. LOVE the split keys in landscape 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Personally I like thumb keyboard and Nova launcher.


----------



## santinelli (Oct 22, 2011)

Strangely enough, I have not even Rooted my Nexus 7, nor changed the launcher. I DID install swype though, for consistency with my galaxy nexus. I guess I really haven't seen much of a need to modify since I get spectacular battery life, and it looks and runs great.


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

santinelli said:


> Strangely enough, I have not even Rooted my Nexus 7, nor changed the launcher. I DID install swype though, for consistency with my galaxy nexus. I guess I really haven't seen much of a need to modify since I get spectacular battery life, and it looks and runs great.


I'm unlocked but not rooted.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

I haven't unlocked or rooted...I know I'll lose my data if and when I do unlock, but eh. just a bunch of apps really - all my media and documents are stored in the cloud.

so far I haven't seen a really compelling reason to root, but I am keeping an eye on some of the ROMs in development.


----------



## markyoung04 (Sep 22, 2011)

I tried just about every launcher - ADW has some major glitches, Apex had a tendency to turn off on me a lot so I have been using (and quite happy with) Nova.

Decided to use a few of my play credits on the SwiftKey Tablet version and I really like it so far - very sharp product, really like the ability to change from thumb to standard with a keystroke while in landscape. Also, I tried other thumb keyboards and the spacebar was an issue for me (as in it never registered the press), but SwiftKey seems to handle this very well.


----------

